

Tesla to build the world's largest battery factory - cryptoz
http://electrek.co/2014/01/15/elon-musk-confirms-tesla-gigafactory-battery-plant-to-be-built-in-us-with-partners-announcement-next-month/

======
julianpye
Sounds like it will be a JV with Panasonic. Panasonic has strong IPR and
manufacturing processes in the field and since they are almost totally
withdrawing from the consumer market and embracing B2B relationships where the
customer takes on the consumer-marketing role, this would be a perfect fit.

------
ChuckMcM
I wonder if he will build it near the rare earth metal mine near Mtn Pass NV.
Of course most of the raw material will be Lithium I suppose.

